# Low tide reds and drum



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

Fished the low tide and picked off a few reds and persuaded a black drum to eat artificial.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Love the pics!!


----------



## johnbw620 (May 19, 2010)

agreed - nice pictures


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

Thanks guys, hopefully I can get on some more fish this weekend if the weather cooperates.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Well where were you...FL or SC


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

Neither, Ga .


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I live inland in GA and would like to go to the GA cost to fish sometime


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

Pm sent permitchaser


----------

